# Fehlermeldung E1



## m4rcus (25. Februar 2005)

Hi 

Ich hab mir heute BLASC raufgehaun und funzt auch alles mehr oder weniger.
Beim beenden von WoW kommt halt der abgleich und dann folgt die tolle Fehlermeldung E1 "Parser konnte Datei nicht verarbeiten"



> 25.02.2005 17:33:38->> FTP: Verbinden mit 82.149.225.235.
> 25.02.2005 17:33:38->> FTP: Verbunden.
> 25.02.2005 17:33:38->> FTP: Verbindung hergestellt
> 25.02.2005 17:33:38<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
> ...



kann mir bitte wer sagen was ich falsch mache / vllt aendern muss ?

danke im vorraus


----------



## Regnor (25. Februar 2005)

m4rcus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Ich hab mir heute BLASC raufgehaun und funzt auch alles mehr oder weniger.
> Beim beenden von WoW kommt halt der abgleich und dann folgt die tolle Fehlermeldung E1 "Parser konnte Datei nicht verarbeiten"
> ...



Hallo M4rcus,
der Fehler ist uns bekannt, in der nächsten Version von BLASC sollte das Problem nicht mehr auftreten.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## m4rcus (25. Februar 2005)

Okay ^^

danke fuer die schnelle Antwort nochma.
Koennt ihr sagen wann ungefaehr die naechste Version erscheinen wird?


----------



## Regnor (25. Februar 2005)

m4rcus schrieb:
			
		

> Okay ^^
> 
> danke fuer die schnelle Antwort nochma.
> Koennt ihr sagen wann ungefaehr die naechste Version erscheinen wird?
> [post="81533"][/post]​



Wenn alle Tests erfolgreich verlaufen dann wohl nächste Woche.


----------



## Psychoorc (25. Februar 2005)

bei mir is das auch der fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (25. Februar 2005)

Bitte schaut mal in der Charübersicht auf den Button AddOns schauen ob es eventuell einen Versionskonflikt beim Charakterprofiler gibt. Wenn ja dann bitte den Kompatibilitätscheck ausstellen.
Dann sollte es gehen!


----------



## m4rcus (25. Februar 2005)

YAY!

klasse! danke nun gehts.. wunderbar ^^


----------

